# Tool Netzverkehr



## nightmare (2. Apr 2010)

Hi,

wollte fragen, obs ein Tool gibt, die alle Requests im Web anzeigt. Bspw. will ich wissen, wenn ich mich in einem Forum anmelde, wie die Action aussieht, die beim Login aufgerufen wird?


----------



## Empire Phoenix (3. Apr 2010)

Firefox hat eines: Tamper Data, ansonsten kenn ich keines. (Das ding zeigt dir was im post steht effectiv)


----------



## Quurks (3. Apr 2010)

Firebug (Auch ein Firefox Addon) sollte das auch können.


----------



## Raziell (7. Apr 2010)

Hätte da noch Paros als Vorschlag. Sehr mächtiges Tool.

Gruß


----------

